# Breaking news



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

BBC and ITV have announced that they will NOT be showing the England game today because of the recent poor form of the national side.Instead BBC are to show the Meryl Streep movie "Out of Africa". Christ only kows what ITV will put on.
Seamus,gutted.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

So what's it got to do with...

Motorhome Facts Forum Index » Continental Touring Info » Germany Touring » BREAKING NEWS??

I'm still gonna watch it!! :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS*



seamusog said:


> BBC and ITV have announced that they will NOT be showing the England game today because of the recent poor form of the national side.Instead BBC are to show the Meryl Streep movie "Out of Africa". Christ only kows what ITV will put on.
> Seamus,gutted.


Hi.
I hope you are not kidding, if "Out of Africa" is not on and it is the football it is so cruel of you, buiding us up to let us down!..


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*England match not on TV*

Hey Seamus - this is not funny :!:

My French tv is only showing USA - Algeria so far - I think England have to score before they change over to the other match.

Huh - just seen Pres Clinton in the crowd.

Come on England - let's have a goal - *NOW*

Paul


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Goal*

That's better Defoe - well done England :!:

Bahh... the telly's gone back to USA-Algeria 

Paul


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Goal*

Bahh... the telly's gone back to USA-Algeria 

Paul[/quote]Well I'd say thats defoe down to sour grapes on the part of the froggies Paul. Ok,ok,I'll get me coat.


----------

